# Il migliore modo di imparare il vocabolario?



## TheSisko87

Odio studiare il vocabolario, ma so che è vitale per poter parlare la lingua. Ovviamento posso studiare elenchi di paroli categorizzate, ma di solito dimentico molte parole dopo molto tempo. Io imparo l'italiano da solo un anno, quindi non posso gia guardare i film italiani o ascoltare la musica italiana per imparare. Che cos'altro suggerite, oltre che le liste?

Anche, correggete i miei errori, per piacere...


----------



## Necsus

TheSisko87 said:
			
		

> Odio studiare il vocabolario, ma so che è vitale per poter parlare la lingua. Ovviamente posso studiare elenchi di parole categorizzate, ma di solito dimentico molte parole dopo un po' di tempo. Io studio l'italiano solo da un anno, quindi non posso già guardare i film italiani o ascoltare la musica italiana per imparare. Che cos'altro suggerite, oltre che le liste?
> 
> E correggete i miei errori, per piacere...


TS, se studi l'italiano solo da un anno mi sembra che impari con molta facilità: complimenti per il tuo italiano! Direi che hai appena scoperto un ottimo modo per migliorarne la conoscenza: sforzarsi di scrivere in italiano nel forum ed essere corretti quando si commettono degli errori è di grande aiuto. Fra l'altro hai anche i fora Italiano-Inglese e Italiano-Spagnolo, a cui eventualmente ricorrere. Spero di incontrarti spesso nel forum!


----------



## diddue

TheSisko87 said:
			
		

> Odio studiare il vocabolario, ma so che è vitale per poter parlare la lingua. Ovviamento posso studiare elenchi di paroli categorizzate, ma di solito dimentico molte parole dopo molto tempo. Io imparo l'italiano da solo un anno, quindi non posso gia guardare i film italiani o ascoltare la musica italiana per imparare. Che cos'altro suggerite, oltre che le liste?
> 
> Anche, correggete i miei errori, per piacere...



Benvenuto/benvenuta! 
Ciao TheSisko, volevo riportarti quello che mi ha detto un'insegnante d'inglese a proposito degli elenchi di parole. Secondo lei non serve, pare ci siano studi per cui non si riescono ad imparare più di 5 nuovi vocaboli al giorno...  Non so se sia vero, ma i suggerimenti di Necsus  mi sembrano comunque migliori di qualsiasi "lista"!
Complimenti anche da parte mia.
Cristina


----------



## TheSisko87

Grazie per i vostri complimenti! Io ho una vera passione per tutto italiano, e sono sicuro che queste fora m'aiuteranno con la mia passione.


----------



## Necsus

TheSisko87 said:
			
		

> Grazie per i vostri complimenti! Io ho una vera passione per tutto ciò che è italiano (oppure: 'per l'italiano', come lingua), e sono sicuro che questi (forum è maschile) fora m'aiuteranno con la mia passione.


Posso garantirti che sarà così.


----------



## disegno

TheSisko87 said:
			
		

> Odio studiare il vocabolario, ma so che è vitale per poter parlare la lingua. Ovviamento posso studiare elenchi di paroli categorizzate, ma di solito dimentico molte parole dopo molto tempo. Io imparo l'italiano da solo un anno, quindi non posso gia guardare i film italiani o ascoltare la musica italiana per imparare. Che cos'altro suggerite, oltre che le liste?



Ciao TheSisko87, ogni giorno cerco di aumentare il mio vocabolario e imparare parole nuove. Per fare il lavoro più divertente è per ricordare meglio le parole, cerco di creare un'immagine mentale o un'associazione delle parole molto ridicola.

Per esempio... per ricordare la parola "Melassa" pensi di me stessa (mio nome è Melissa) coperta nella melassa appiccicosa ...con questa associazione ridicola posso ricordare la parola (ma veramente non sono mai stata coperta in melassa!!!!)

C'è un libro 'Italian By Association' che propone questa teoria di imparare.


----------



## Necsus

disegno said:
			
		

> Ciao TheSisko87, ogni giorno cerco di aumentare il mio vocabolario e imparare parole nuove. Per rendere il lavoro più divertente e per ricordare meglio le parole, cerco di creare un'immagine mentale o un'associazione con le parole molto ridicola.
> 
> Per esempio... per ricordare la parola "Melassa" penso a me stessa (il mio nome è Melissa) coperta di melassa appiccicosa ...con questa associazione ridicola riesco a ricordare la parola (ma veramente non sono mai stata coperta di melassa!!!!)
> 
> C'è un libro 'Italian By Association' che propone questa teoria per imparare.


Io nel frattempo continuo a proporvi il mio metodo..!


----------



## moodywop

Come ha detto diddue, gli esperti di glottodidattica dicono che le liste di vocaboli non servono a molto. Sostengono che la cosa più importante è non imparare i vocaboli se non nel contesto di un dialogo o un brano. Infatti i libri delle case editrici inglesi presentano i nuovi vocaboli in conversazioni o letture. Poi ci sono vari esercizi per consolidare l'apprendimento.

Un amico australiano mi ha consigliato questi due libri:

*Mastering Italian Vocabulary : A Thematic Approach (Mastering Vocabulary Series) [Second Edition] *
by Luciana Feinler-Torriani, Gunter Klemm 

*Using Italian Synonyms *
by Howard Moss, Vanna Motta


----------



## moki

TheSisko87 said:
			
		

> Odio studiare il vocabolario, ma so che è vitale per poter parlare la lingua. Ovviamento posso studiare elenchi di paroli categorizzate, ma di solito dimentico molte parole dopo molto tempo. Io imparo l'italiano da solo un anno, quindi non posso gia guardare i film italiani o ascoltare la musica italiana per imparare. Che cos'altro suggerite, oltre che le liste?
> 
> Anche, correggete i miei errori, per piacere...



Una cosa in più...se non pensi di poter guardare i film ed ascoltare la musica italiana credo che sia sbagliato. Mi raccomando, ascolta la musica mentre leggi il testo della canzone, è utile anche per aiutarti con la pronuncia. Inoltre quando scegli un film scegli ne uno che è più moderna, che sarà più facile capire quel che dicono. Puoi anche cambiare la pagina iniziale di qualche sito italiano. Prova a fare tutto ciò è possibile in italiano.


----------



## Feder

Ciao a tutti.
Leggevo dei metodi per imparare la lingua,così ho pensato di dirvi il mio,almeno per sapere che ne pensate.
Io devo imparare l'inglese,ed anch'io avevo pensato che imparare nuovi vocaboli da una lista sterile non avrebbe portato molti frutti.
Avevo poi pensato che se avessi imparato le nuove cose da un contesto non solo non vuoto,ma anche piacevole,avrei ricordato più facilmente.
Allora ho recuperato alcune puntate dei Simpson(che sono davvero divertenti) in lingua inglese(americano),trovando anche i testi dei dialoghi;e così riascoltandole ripetutamente ho imparato facilmente a memoria non solo nuove parole,ma anche espressioni complete se non interi dialoghi,in grande aiuto per la pronuncia e per esprimermi.
Poi per riascoltarle bastava semplicemente riportarle su un registratore,sentendole con le cuffie,senza il disturbo di mettersi un attimo davanti a un monitor per ripassare.
What do you think about it?


----------



## lsp

Feder said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti.
> Leggevo dei metodi per imparare la lingua,così ho pensato di dirvi il mio,almeno per sapere che ne pensate....What do you think about it?


(solo italiano qui)

Ho fatto la stessa cosa nel contrario (programmi televisivi - diciamo semplici - in italiano). L'unica cosa è scegliere un programma che può (_possa_??) insegnare la lingua nel contesto giusto per te. I Simpson, per esempio, è molto colloquiale.


----------



## Howard Coberly

Ciao a tutti,

Questo e' un soggetto che mi interessa molto! 

Per me, almeno, il miglore metodo sembra essere combinare gli elenchi di vocaboli con guardare i film.

Scrivo poi le cose che no capisco nei film affinche' io possa domandare la mia moglie o qualcuno su questo forum di (?) spiegarmi.


Ciao


----------



## danalto

Howard Coberly said:
			
		

> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Questo e' un argomento che mi interessa molto!
> 
> Per me, almeno, il migliior metodo sembra essere abbinare l'apprendimento dei (nuovi) vocaboli con il guardare i film.
> 
> Scrivo poi le cose che non capisco nei film affinche' io possa chiedere a mia moglie o a qualcuno su questo forum di (?) spiegarmele.
> 
> 
> Ciao


Qualche correzione che spero ti sia utile


----------



## Howard Coberly

Grazie!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moogey

Ho trovato che nel chattare con i madrelingua il mio vocabolario era aumentato. È in questo modo che il mio vocabolario ha aumentato di più. Il leggere dai madrelingua non è così efficace per me sfortunatamente.

-M


----------



## Forengi

Moogey said:
			
		

> Ho trovato che nel chattare con i madrelingua il mio vocabolario era aumentato. È in questo modo che il mio vocabolario ha aumentato di più. Il leggere dai madrelingua non è così efficace per me sfortunatamente.
> 
> -M


 
Dove chatti nel'italiano? In questo momento sto solo leggendo i fori qui ma ho voglio di usare piu italiano in discorrere. 

Suggero tu provi imparare due parole un giorno (non se piu) usando il internet e scrivendo le parole non capisci nell'un foglio.

Scusame per i miei errori


----------



## moki

Ho trovato un bel sito www.friendsabroad.com


----------

